# Chamber of Horrors (Alternate Version)



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

I have another kind of weird tape here for everyone to enjoy. I bought this in the mid 90's, probably '96 if I remember clearly. This tape was also released by Tony but it shares very little with the one that they put out in 1988. This one is considerably darker and the music is a lot more ambient. Here's the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?n6ky2228c74gsoy

I haven't seen this pop up anywhere else online yet. Hope you guys enjoy this one.


----------



## zosob80 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for this link! definitely different from the other Chamber of Horrors, but a good spooky soundtrack just the same!


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm glad you liked it.


----------

